# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  A journey of 1000 miles - Episode 2: Forest of fickle light

## ExothermReacton

*Welcome back, travellers!*

The green meadows of the Wide Lands are behind us now. More and more trees can be seen on our way and they become a dense network at some point. 

We reached the second big area of our journey: The forest of fickle light.

When first entering it might seem like a normal forest that you could find anywhere on this world but soon we all understand that this place is highly unpredictable. It is called "Forest of fickle light" for a reason after all. With no warning it can get pitch black around you or as bright as a summerly afternoon for no good reason. Don't forget your flashlight....

So, here we go with a new bunch of tasks! Instead of progressing once we got a certain amount of points we now do so automatically every month. This should fasten things a bit up and keep it fresh. :Cheeky: 
Secondly, it is way easier to handle things like that because we do not depend on high participation anymore. 

_So let's go for the quests, shall we?_

*Special condition: Changing light*
Many tasks have different difficulties and value depending on if you completed them when it was *Bright*,*Twilight* or *Dark*.
Use this to get more points, make hard tasks easier or to create a bigger challenge!


*Tasks*

*Task 1:*
*Bright*: Climb up a tree and look over the forest to get some orientation in this wild place.
*Twilight*: The tree has no branches anymore. Climbing will be harder.
*Dark*: The tree has no branches and a terrible mist lies over the forest when you reach the top. Use your powers to make it vanish and get a clear sight.

*Task 2:*
*Dark*: Creatures of darkness lurk here. Capture one! Holding it with your bare hands is sufficent.
*Twilight*: The stronger light makes the form of the creature frail. You cannot touch it with your hands anymore but capture it with any other solid object.
*Bright*: The strong sunlight would instantly destroy the form of the creature. Think of some ritual or magic to keep it alive in sunlight, find or summon it and capture it then!

*Task 3:*
*Dark*: A giant magnifying glass has been built here as an acient test to see if you could withstand the sun's power. Well, how nice that it is dark and you just need to find this place to find your prize.
*Twilight*: You actually need to do the test but the light is not too strong. Stand in the concentrated light of the magnifying glass and feel the warmth. Then take your prize.
*Bright*: The sunlight would instantly burn you if you stepped into the concentrated light. Use some material in your envorinment or your abilities to shield yourself. Then take your prize.

*Task 4:*
*Bright*: An aggressive tribe lies in our way. They seem to be nocturnal beings so they are fast asleep. Sneak by without waking anyone or defeat those who awake.
*Twilight*: The tribe is mostly awake now. You can't sneak by so easily and need to create some kind of object that can hide your presence.
*Dark*: No way to sneak by. They see in the darkness as we do in the daylight. Defeat the tribe!

*Task 5:*
*Bright*: Hmm, some fire wood would be nice for the nights. Cut down a tree in any way you like.
*Twilight*: You have some horrible talent for finding the worst tree possible. It is actually alive and will try to defend itself. Cut it down any way...
*Dark*: No, really. How do manage to find such a bad tree to cut down. It is alive and sacred apparently and a protector of the forest is defending it as well.

*Task 6:*
*Dark*: We are kinda unlucky today. We found a hostile machine that uses solar power. Well, thanks to the darkness it can only walk and try to hit you. Defeat it!
*Twilight*: The machine gains more power and can use quite a few weapons. I let your imagination run wild on what those weapons are. Defeat it!
*Bright*: The shield system of the machine is active. You can't harm it by your physical power or magic anymore. Find a way to defeat it. (Tip: It can hurt itself or fall victim to the environment)

*Task 7:*
*Bright*: I can see something sparkle on the top of that hill. Climb it and find out what it is.
*Twilight*: The hill is covered in some kind of acid produced by mushrooms. You cannot directly touch the hill with any part of your body (your clothes don't count as shield).
*Dark*: The hill is covered in acid and some idiot is throwing stones from the top. You want to know what is at its top anyway, don't you?

*Task 8:*
*Bright*: I am very sure that I took a flashlight with me. Search the surroundings for it!
*Twilight*: Meh, I can't find the batteries anymore. Look for some energy source for the flashlight! (You can be unconventional here)
*Dark*: Ok, I officially lost it and can't find it anymore. Build a new flashlight from materials around you. (As long as it emmits light it is fine)

*Task 9:*
*Dark*: What? There is a highway running through this deserted area. Well, just cross the road without dying I guess? The traffic has settled down at this time a bit already.
*Bright*: Pretty busy here. It will be hard to cross without getting roadkilled and don't believe that anyone will slow down for you...
*Twilight*: Oh, great! Everyone is coming back from work and it is entirely impossible to cross the road. Find a way to cross it without walking on the road!

*Task 10:*
*Bright*: I am fairly surprised that people actually live here. We arrived at a mansion and a murder has happened. Find the culprit! You only need to find something suspicious about the person.
*Dark*: It is harder to pin down the culprit as he won't give up when being called suspocious. Find a piece of proof!
*Twilight*: The culprit will only be arrested if you explain a complete theory on how the murder was performed and why.

*Dungeons:*
Dungeons are areas abandoned by humans and now inhabitated by evil. Your task is to find the dungeon from the description, reach its end and loot the treasure at the end. If there is a boss, you have to defeat it before you loot the treasure.

*Dungeon 1: Colossus*

Description: The highest tree in the forest. Seems to be partly hollow inside so you can enter it. A treasure lies at the top.
Enemies: Sentient plants
Boss: Tree giant

*Dungeon 2: Ripoff Inc. bank*

Description: A bank for shady deals that was built here. Business has stopped long ago when the government had stopped it.
Enemies: Obnoxious bank workers, trying to make deals with you
Boss: None

*Dungeon 3: Witch mansion*

Description: The home of a man-eating witch, waiting for its prey to come. It is said that she has valuable magical items in her posession.
Enemies: Servants created by the witch
Boss: The witch


Have fun with those! I hope you like the twist with the difficulties for that area. The next area will have quite an interesting twist as well.^^

----------


## GenghisKhan

I like the change of pace / architecture of this co-operative challenge, I agree it should encourage participation even by spot LDers

The new theme looks very interesting, going to look well into the quests !

----------

